# Foldable shovel?



## 550 (Jul 26, 2009)

So I'm looking for a decent shovel I would be able to fold up and put in my bag so as I'm riding I can build with out having to prepare to actually go and build. 

Impromptu build if you will...

I have seen a bunch, but I just wonder if anyone has any experience with any that worked well.

Thanks

-joe


----------



## swampboy62 (Feb 10, 2009)

I've used the good ol' army folding shovel a bunch. Not exactly high tech, but tough.

http://www.armynavyshop.com/prods/rc51.html

Steve Z


----------



## 550 (Jul 26, 2009)

HI - tech is not needed  quality is a winner in my book haha

Thanks Steve!


----------



## bweide (Dec 27, 2004)

*Glock Entrenching Tool*

IMO The best folding saw for on the fly trail work is the Glock entrenching tool. Very lite, super strong, has a small saw in the handle. They are more expensive, as are most high quality tools. Cabelas has them for $55.
www.cabelas.com/p-0049072512357a.shtml


----------



## pebbles (Jan 13, 2009)

I have some buddys who use metal detectors and they break all those other ones. These guys use the German Army shovel. The square peg deal doesn't loosen, either.

http://www.galaxyarmynavy.com/item-58.asp


----------



## bweide (Dec 27, 2004)

I second the recommendation for the army surplus German entrenching tool. They are bombproof but heavy and a bit bulky for the average Camelback. I have a couple of them I added longer handles to and I use when I am carrying a backpack where I can strap them onto the outside.


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

I also use the German Army entrenching tool. It is a very solid tool that will last my lifetime.

I have a camelbak with the exterior flap made to carry a full face helmet and it works very well carrying the tool. I cut part of a leg off of an old pair of levi's, sewed one end closed and use it as a bag to protect the pack from the tool. I found this to be more convenient than taking the leather sheath on and off when moving frequently for drainage work.


----------



## 550 (Jul 26, 2009)

As an interim fix I bought the Gerber Gorge. It was 20 bucks... I figure if it breaks whatever. 

I know there are surplus stores around here maybe I can pick up something nifty haha

Thanks guys!


----------



## Ltrst68 (Apr 27, 2007)

I went to an army surplus store and got a Vietnam era entrenching tool it has a shovel on on side and a pick on the other came with a pouch that I am able to hook to my camel back, "Works great" cost $ 45 bucks but worth every penny, weight is 3lbs. :thumbsup:


----------



## singletrack (Feb 19, 2004)

How is the German entrenching tool different than the ones at our local surplus store? I assumed it was US army surplus..... or maybe the guy at the store is really a Kraut !

Anyway, they've got them for $24, comes with a sheath and a fresh coat of green paint. They work good but the handles break frequently.


----------



## Moustache rider (Jun 1, 2007)

This is my solution.
I got a small shovel from a hardware store and drilled out the rivet that holds on the handle. Replaced it with a bolt and wingnut. 
$12
1.7 lbs
27in long assembled.
short enough to fit in most backpacks.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2009)

Cool!

I have a Glock folding shovel I take sometimes to clear slides.
Its way cool but kinda small.
Has a place in the handle for your stash too. And and entrenching tool in case you need to build a latrine or ..entrench.

https://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b287/Twiggy_WGL/glockshovel.jpg
Yours is way better for trail building.


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

singletrack said:


> How is the German entrenching tool different than the ones at our local surplus store? I assumed it was US army surplus..... or maybe the guy at the store is really a Kraut !
> 
> Anyway, they've got them for $24, comes with a sheath and a fresh coat of green paint. They work good but the handles break frequently.


Obviously I don't know what your local army surplus is stocking, but the other tools I have seen are fairly light duty.

The German entrenching tool (linked above) is a very heavy duty tool. You are not going to break the handle or bend the spike. It won't get sloppy loose with use.

It also has enough heft to do some serious digging.

These tools are great for small amounts of trail work. However, I learned not to use one for 4 hours bent over nicking puddles for drainage. Sore back city.


----------



## singletrack (Feb 19, 2004)

gmcttr said:


> The German entrenching tool (linked above) is a very heavy duty tool. You are not going to break the handle or bend the spike. It won't get sloppy loose with use.


The tool in the link is the same we use. They work great and and are easy to pack, but we've had a few broken handles nontheless.


----------



## yetipop (Jul 27, 2009)

*Army foldable for sure*

I use an Army surplus foldable. It fits right in the mesh of my Camelbak and you can lock it in two positions.... shovel and ax. It's amazing what you can get done with one of these things. You stop to fix a little rain damaged trail and the next thing you know you are improving yards and yards of off-cambers and such.


----------



## Birdman (Dec 31, 2003)

*Great Idea*



Moustache rider said:


> This is my solution.
> I got a small shovel from a hardware store and drilled out the rivet that holds on the handle. Replaced it with a bolt and wingnut.
> $12
> 1.7 lbs
> ...


That's pretty cool. If you could do the same for the "D" handle (secure with a bolt and wing-nut) you could go to a slightly longer handle as well.

I've used a folding army shovel (Canadian Forces version) that has a folding "D" handle and shovel blade. Worked okay, but we had a MAX AX for doing TM that was an awesome multi-use tool (when towed in the BOB trailer).

JMJ


----------



## ITSIN8 (Mar 27, 2009)

+1 for the Glock...


----------



## vicky86 (Jan 20, 2010)

My father use http://www.uxsight.com/product/51487/compact-folding-hand-shovel-portable-trowel-garden-tool.html this Folding Trowel in his garden. But my mother often use this http://www.amazon.com/Gerber-22-41578-Gorge-Folding-Shovel/dp/B000WZCSTO/ref=pd_sbs_sg_4 bigger Folding Shovel.


----------



## Turkeyfrankfurter7-11 (Feb 24, 2010)

black diamond modded for dirt.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Not cheap, but looks interesting.

http://www.protrailtools.com/professional-trail-tools-c-5/troop-tool-aka-super-shovel-p-20


----------

